# Any Guitarist Here?



## MsFox (May 29, 2020)

I have been playing for 60 years. I always loved working with my hands, so I could never keep my hands in the best shape for guitar playing. I did some studio work back in the day, but nothing noteworthy. I played in a couple of bands in High School and wasn't all that good, but a girl guitarist in those days was a novelty. One summer off the ranch and visiting a Great Aunt in California, I played with three other girls and we entered a surf music beach band contest. We didn't even place, but the guys loved our miniskirts and high white go-go boots. Only a couple of guys noticed my 1952 Les Paul I had restored and refinished.  I started playing classical, bossa nova, contemporary, and flamenco in my early 20's and still do some classical styling on favorite popular tunes and old-style flamenco. I did a few classical/flamenco concerts in my early 30's, but struggle now to play 3 chords without killing 2 of them haha! It keeps my mind working and my fingers from becoming useless, so I persevere. I don't notice as many mistakes now as my deafness increases.


----------



## Lee (May 29, 2020)

Hi there MsFox, just wondering if you still have the LesPaul? Imagine it would be worth a pretty penny now. I did have a guitar and fancy notions of teaching myself to play but somehow just never got around to it except to practice a few chords. Was told it sounded like an alley cat in heat.

 Darn thing just disappeared one day, I have a sneaking suspicion that a family member buried it where it would never be found.


----------



## MsFox (May 29, 2020)

Lee said:


> Hi there MsFox, just wondering if you still have the LesPaul? Imagine it would be worth a pretty penny now. I did have a guitar and fancy notions of teaching myself to play but somehow just never got around to it except to practice a few chords. Was told it sounded like an alley cat in heat.
> 
> Darn thing just disappeared one day, I have a sneaking suspicion that a family member buried it where it would never be found.


No, I sold the Les Paul in the 70's. I wish I had kept it and many of the Fenders I had. I got a good price for it, but it is worth 10 times that now. @Lee Get a guitar and start again! A 75 year old friend just bought her first guitar and is already playing some tunes.


----------

